# Need To Know About Herbie Vw Bug



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Listen the Wife Called me from Wallyworld @ her Lunch Time.Anyhoo she knew I needed the Herbie Lovebug KIT to complete my PL collection (God I love that Woman!) And well she Called to tell me that the one she had in her hands was a "Johnny Lightning" Prebuilt Diecast. So My question is ISN'T there an UNbuilt Version of Herbie? I really want that one Are these Two Different things? She said This Version Already had the Decals Applied! Could Someone Straighten this out for me? I told her to hold off till I herd from you guys.
THANKS
JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

There is a plastic model kit of this one as well by PL.


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Oh Okay Thanks I'm gonna go look later on myself.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

The JL diecast is in 1/18th scale, IIRC, and is REALLY SWEET! Definitely worth getting, IMHO.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Yep, I picked up the PL Herbie not that long ago & it's in the regular "Scooby-sized" box. Lots of nice parts in there & it looks like it'll build up nice. Too bad I have 'other' plans for it! :devil:


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> The JL diecast is in 1/18th scale, IIRC, and is REALLY SWEET! Definitely worth getting, IMHO.


It does look really nice -- although the "53" decals are just as wrong as the stickers in the kit box.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> Too bad I have 'other' plans for it! :devil:


You _monster!_ You'll get a face full of used motor oil yet! 

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

saw one of the plastic kits the other day at Hobby Lobby . looked pretty cool . i just might have to get one .
hb


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

sbaxter said:


> It does look really nice -- although the "53" decals are just as wrong as the stickers in the kit box.


Yep! I noticed that. I bugs the Dickens out of me that they couldn't get that one itty bitty detail right. How hard is it?

Also, the model kit could certainly use a VW emblem on it, IMHO. (Though I'm not sure the original had one on it.)


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

I wouldn't mind seeing an updated movie of Herbie.


*Herbie goes Baja !!!*

Imagine Herbie with shorter fenders, aluminum wheels, wider tires and a header exhaust like on the old dune buggies :tongue:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Old_McDonald said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing an updated movie of Herbie.


umm... Can I scare you now? There is a new Herbie movie coming out. *Herbie: Fully Loaded* involves Herbie in the NASCAR circuit. Set to come out in 2005. Most of the scenes shot at California Speedway were during the pace laps of the Target House 300, a NASCAR Busch Series race; and the Pop Secret 500, an NASCAR Nextel Cup race. Stars include Michael Keaton, Matt Dillon, Lindsay Lohan, Dale Jr., Rusty Wallace.




> Though this is the first Herbie movie in 20 years, and that time has seen the advent of the New Beetle, Disney is currently leaning towards keeping Herbie an older model car, with racing stripes, labeled with the number 53, though they're still open to a possible redesign. The Hollywood Reporter quoted Disney sources as saying they don't want this movie to merely serve as "a commercial for the new VW Beetle"


 
And apparently not. After a bit of searching, I found this:
http://www.comingsoon.net/cgi-bin/imageFolio.cgi?direct=Comedy/Herbie_Fully_Loaded&img=


Who's up for a bit of scratching??? :hat:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Once again, Disney gets it _w-r-o-n-g_! Part of the humor/charm of the first film lies in the fact that Herbie looks like a stock VW sedan, which is why everyone is surprised when it wins races. This thing looks far too race-prepped. Disney should quit while they're behind...




PerfesserCoffee said:


> Also, the model kit could certainly use a VW emblem on it, IMHO. (Though I'm not sure the original had one on it.)


In the original film, Disney had the builders remove all of the VW emblems from the cars they used. And, in fact, the car is never referenced to as a VW or Volkswagen; it was simply called a "bug". I'm not 100% sure, but I think this was because of licensing issues with Volkswagen (though I'm not sure how anyone could confuse Herbie with anything other than a VW). However, the VW emblems were in place in all the sequels.

BTW, the racing decals aren't the only thing PL got wrong. The hubcaps are too flat, the license plate light on the rear deck lid began in '64 (Herbie is a '63 and had a narrower light), there should be a radio antenna attached to the left front side panel between the fender and the door (though this sometimes appeared on the right side because of the different vehicles used), and while the external rear view mirror on the passenger side was offered as an optional accessory, Herbie didn't have one. Not that I've noticed...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^Cool info, Zomb! Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> ^^Cool info, Zomb! Thanks! :thumbsup:


You're very welcome! Considering I've owned three real VW sedans over the years (so far, anyway), I've done the homework when it comes to original vs modifed, and what parts are correct for what year. And I've been a Herbie fan since the original theatrical Love Bug release in the 60's (though the sequels/remakes keep getting worse all the time). So when it comes to Herbie, I'm probably as "anal retentive" about detail as our many Star Trek members are about their various kits.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I owned a '67 Beetle during the late '70s and early '80s. I've always been able to identify them since they have the old style bumpers and new style headlights (12 volt 1500cc engine). Otherwise, I'm a bit lost on the details.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

The '67 is considered by many collectors to be _the_ classic year for VW. First year with the smaller headlights, a 12 volt electrical system, 1500 cc engine, front seats with a built-in headrest, and back-up (reverse gear) lights mounted on the rear bumper, among other things. I've owned a '61, a '63, and a '66. Unfortunately, I never had the cash to restore any of them, and I just sold the '63 earlier this year.  

BTW, sorry LonFan, I know this is a bit off-topic.


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

No Way Zomb- I love reading this stuff! As A Matter Of Fact I Did get the Kit yesterday. So I wanna ask ya' What is the storie with the Heavly Weathered Herbie shown on the back of the kit Box? looks kinda Rusted. Oh and just to go EVEN further OT I also found a Fantastic Toybiz "Doc Ock" 12 inch Figure (From the Movie) Could make for some great Kit Bashing/Repainting! The likeness to Alfred Molina is outstanding!!

JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Unfortunately, I just sold my '67. Believe me, it wasn't my choice. The good news is that it went to a good family. I owned it for 11 years and did a pan-off restoration about 7 years ago. One of the most reliable cars I've ever owned. My favborite memory: Driving it to the top of Pikes Peak (14,110 feet). You should have seen the looks I got when I reached the top.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

lonfan said:


> What is the storie with the Heavly Weathered Herbie shown on the back of the kit Box?


That's Herbie as he comes to look in _Herbie Goes Bananas_. I didn't care for the film very much. It was the last of the Herbie theatrical films to date, IIRC -- made in the '80s.

Doesn't it make you wonder why Herbie (apparently) kept getting cast aside by his owners, such that he winds up in other hands in all but one of the sequels (again IIRC)?

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

veedubb67 said:


> Unfortunately, I just sold my '67. Believe me, it wasn't my choice. The good news is that it went to a good family. I owned it for 11 years and did a pan-off restoration about 7 years ago. One of the most reliable cars I've ever owned. My favborite memory: Driving it to the top of Pikes Peak (14,110 feet). You should have seen the looks I got when I reached the top.


The paint job on your VW resembles, IIRC, an ad that came out in the '60s showing a two-tone paint job on a bug. The ad generally denigrated the idea of such a paint job coming from the factory in order to reinforce the image of the Beetle as an economical car.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Perfesser,
I've always liked the two-tone paint scheme. I think it gives it a classy look. I wonder what they would have said about the replacement hoods that came out in the 80's to resemble a Mercedes and such!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

veedubb67 said:


> Perfesser,
> I've always liked the two-tone paint scheme. I think it gives it a classy look. I wonder what they would have said about the replacement hoods that came out in the 80's to resemble a Mercedes and such!


Oh, yeah, I agree that it's very classy. I can't say I care much for the Mercedes and other hoods but I always wanted to do one up in the two-tone scheme.


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

I went and rented the Original "Love Bug " For Paint Reference and I hope the Kids like it but I gotta ask ya' See, TO ME it would appear that Herbie is Basicly White (Maybe even with a Blue Tint but that could just be the Age of the Picture and Lighting) Anyhoo the Video Store also had one of the Later Movies this one had a Pic on the Box of an Oldman Driving and this time Herbie Appeared to actually Cream Color,Would this be Correct?
Thanks Guys
JON/LONFAN


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

veedubb67 said:


> Perfesser,
> I've always liked the two-tone paint scheme. I think it gives it a classy look. I wonder what they would have said about the replacement hoods that came out in the 80's to resemble a Mercedes and such!


I remember the Rolls Royce Beetle hoods! Man, am I old!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

MangoMan said:


> I remember the Rolls Royce Beetle hoods! Man, am I old!


That just BUGS me! _There's no friggin' radiator there!_


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

Think of the kitbashing potential of this kit...


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

/\
||
||

So, where's the door on that thing, er bug.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

lonfan said:


> it would appear that Herbie is Basicly White (Maybe even with a Blue Tint but that could just be the Age of the Picture and Lighting) Anyhoo the Video Store also had one of the Later Movies this one had a Pic on the Box of an Oldman Driving and this time Herbie Appeared to actually Cream Color


Herbie's official color by Volkswagon is called "sand".


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Your A Prince...Uh Prince lol
Thought it was failing Eyesight But seriously I really have a hard time Translating Colors that you guys Discribe.For exsample,You guys will say and even SHOW a Pic of a Klingon D-7 BU and say that you did this in Charcoal Grey But I'll SWEAR it looks like a Blue/Grey to me. How bout that "Refit E" I could Swear I've seen that Beauty in everything from Various Silvers and Greys (for the Aztecking) to Off White Base Coat with Slightly Darker Panels Even in the Films the ship appears to be Three different Tones in One Movie! So I never Know.I think I'm just Easily tricked by Lighting in Films or Photos. 

Thanks again,
JON/LONFAN


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

Hey Lonfan,
Your home looks to have deleted by Yahoo!




lonfan said:


> Your A Prince...Uh Prince lol
> Thought it was failing Eyesight But seriously I really have a hard time Translating Colors that you guys Discribe.For exsample,You guys will say and even SHOW a Pic of a Klingon D-7 BU and say that you did this in Charcoal Grey But I'll SWEAR it looks like a Blue/Grey to me. How bout that "Refit E" I could Swear I've seen that Beauty in everything from Various Silvers and Greys (for the Aztecking) to Off White Base Coat with Slightly Darker Panels Even in the Films the ship appears to be Three different Tones in One Movie! So I never Know.I think I'm just Easily tricked by Lighting in Films or Photos.
> 
> Thanks again,
> JON/LONFAN


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

lonfan said:


> I think I'm just Easily tricked by Lighting in Films or Photos.


So are we all. :freak:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

lonfan said:


> Your A Prince...Uh Prince lol


:jest: 


lonfan said:


> Thought it was failing Eyesight But seriously I really have a hard time Translating Colors that you guys Discribe.


Perhaps you need to adjust your screen.
Or you eyes... :freak: :tongue:


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

I mean Even On A Box In My Hands I don't see the more Subtle Colors. Guess it IS just me! Thanks


JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

It was a disappointing moment in my young life when I went to see the first sequel to Love Bug. The newpaper ads for the particular theatre claimed they had Herbie on display in the lobby. Having been to an autoshow to see the TV Batmobile, I was really looking forward to seeing one of the cars used in the Love Bug.

When we got there, we saw a VW with a "53" and striping added, but there was a slight problem -- it was GREEN! Even if they had just gotten a stock bug from a local dealer, don't you think they could have got the color right?  

Mark


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

sbaxter said:


> That's Herbie as he comes to look in _Herbie Goes Bananas_. I didn't care for the film very much. It was the last of the Herbie theatrical films to date, IIRC -- made in the '80s.


This wasn't just a bad "Herbie" film, it was a bad film _period_! Another one of Disney's efforts from the 80's to make a buck instead of producing quality films. I'm sure there are scorch marks on the inside of Walt's coffin from him turning over in his grave so many times.  




Prince of Styrene II said:


> Herbie's official color by Volkswagon is called "sand".


This is correct. It was one of the stock colors offered by Volkswagen in 1963, and Disney kept it...well, sort of. The color is actually an off-white (PL's color choice is pretty close), and Disney used a pearl white version for their "hero" car (the pretty one in all the close-ups). The interior is entirely the same shade of gray.

While Herbie's base color remained reasonably consistent from film to film, there were other changes. The blue stripe changed from a medium blue to a dark blue in the sequels, the running boards changed from white to black, and they added a spotlight to the front bumper (which actually held a hidden camera for those shots where Herbie appeared to be driving by himself). Then for "Monte Carlo" they added a large gas cap on the right front quarter panel because of the film's plot, and the wider racing tires and wheels became standard.

For the '97 TV "remake", the blue stripe again changed to a slightly lighter blue, the width of the white stripe changed, and the "53" on the hood was placed higher. The interior was changed to mostly white, the sunroof was changed to white, and the "53" font was changed slightly.

I don't remember much from the short-lived TV series, and photos are hard to come by. Yeah, I know...sometimes I have _waaaayyyy_ too much time on my hands...




MGagen said:


> It was a disappointing moment in my young life when I went to see the first sequel to Love Bug. The newpaper ads for the particular theatre claimed they had Herbie on display in the lobby. Having been to an autoshow to see the TV Batmobile, I was really looking forward to seeing one of the cars used in the Love Bug.
> 
> When we got there, we saw a VW with a "53" and striping added, but there was a slight problem -- it was GREEN! Even if they had just gotten a stock bug from a local dealer, don't you think they could have got the color right?


A local theater did the same thing when "Herbie Rides Again" was first released in theaters. They got the color right, but they used a '69 VW which had no sunroof. Ah, well, that's promotion for ya!


----------

